# Screw driver for Accutron??



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

All my 214's are a snap to change batteries in of course. I even had no problems with my Omega f300. This is the first time I tried to change a battery in a 218, and I'm in a pickle. My handy case opener had no problem getting the back off. My problem is the the slot for the screw driver on the battery strap is impossibly small. My smallest micro screw driver won't fit. I've scoured the house for a razor blade thinking this would fit, but to no avail. Any ideas?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Set aside your smallest and nearest fiiting watch makers screwdriver, and replace it for the set later.

Use a sand stone/sharpening stone to reduce the flat on the end so it just fits the slot, and then keep for those fine slotted screws you sometimes get.

I've done this and it works a treat.


----------

